# Israeli new missile defence in action



## Crusader74 (Apr 9, 2011)

*
*
*Israel's new Iron Dome mobile short-range missile defence system was used in a combat operation for the first time on Thursday, Israeli officials say.*







A battery located near the southern coastal town of Ashkelon brought down what was thought to be a Grad rocket fired from the Gaza Strip.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice


----------



## fox1371 (Apr 9, 2011)

Winning.


----------



## Boon (Apr 9, 2011)

Really cool, but I would label that more of a defensive operation vice a combat one.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Apr 9, 2011)

Is it patriot based?


----------



## Scotth (Apr 9, 2011)

Good to see it work in a real world operation.  Congrats to the guys that made the system.


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 9, 2011)

finally....


----------

